# Alpha DEC CPU - yields



## samuel-a (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi all, just thought i'd share this.

I processed one Alpha DEC (similar to the the upper right one). It is only slightly smaller then Pentium Pro.
The yield from that one piece:
0.38 g - Silver
0.34 g - Gold


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 29, 2012)

:shock:  

Anyone who wants to sell any of the DEC / Digital Semi / Samsung Alpha
processors rather than process and refine them can PM me for a quick
sale. Any quantity is fine. I prefer them to not be all cracked and whacked.

CPUs or whole CPU boards are fine in quantity one to (100) or more. 8)


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 30, 2012)

They are way too cool to be smashed down... i just had one shattered upon removal so i assayed it and thought i'd share (probably for the last time...)
I keep the rest for my cpu collection.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Mar 30, 2012)

glorycloud said:


> :shock:
> 
> Anyone who wants to sell any of the DEC / Digital Semi / Samsung Alpha
> processors rather than process and refine them can PM me for a quick
> ...




I have about 20 DEC 2988 H 9645, the are smaller but still sport the two heatsink connecters. Gold plated top and bottom. I also have two Alpha 21264B still on their Compaq boards, dated 1999. I was told by a guy that collects Cray Super Computer artifacts, that, to collectors, the Alpha goes for around $350, I was planning on holding onto them because they are hard to find now, everyone smashes them up for the gold content. But if you are interested, and make a fair offer, or if what I have been told is way off base, set me straight and you still want to make a fair offer, I may be interested.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 30, 2012)

SBrown said:


> I was told by a guy that collects Cray Super Computer artifacts, that, to collectors, the Alpha goes for around $350,


There are very few alphas that are worth more than $25 to a collector.Most are in the $15-$25 range,and that is only to a collector.


----------



## dtectr (Mar 30, 2012)

Total gold/silver values, at sam's numbers is around $16 - 18 USD, minus chemical/labor costs. 
Not bad if you have the know-how and sufficient quantities. 
I believe glorycloud gives them away as "novelties" to his clients. He is always on the make to score some more ;-)


----------



## cejohnsonsr (Apr 10, 2013)

I just saw an auction on EBay recently where this guy had 4 boards that each had 9 of these Alpha CPUs on them. $175 each. If I had ha some $.......

Ed


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 10, 2013)

Those boards only have two of the Alpha processors. The other seven are
the smaller "support" chips. All the chips are soldered on, meaning the
pins are not completely gold plated like the socketed ones are.


----------



## mls26cwru (Apr 10, 2013)

cejohnsonsr said:


> I just saw an auction on EBay recently where this guy had 4 boards that each had 9 of these Alpha CPUs on them. $175 each. If I had ha some $.......
> 
> Ed



dont worry, those boards were over priced. the main chip weighs in around 3.0ozs a piece (6oz total).... the smaller support chips are about 2.25 ozs each (15.75oz total). extrapolating the chip values from samual-a, (.34g/3oz of chip = X g/21.75oz chip) we get 2.465 grams of gold in the chips... and at $51 a gram, thats about $125 of gold for low price of $175... plus shipping and handling!

oh, and the board weighs 4lbs, so thats only another ~$15 in value if you sell the board.... Not that i was watching that auction or anything 

Does anyone know the lesson we learned today?


----------



## Captobvious (Apr 10, 2013)

mls26cwru said:


> Does anyone know the lesson we learned today?



Please don't tell me that Ebay is *GASP* overpriced! That would just be inconceivable! /sarcasm


----------



## Alentia (Apr 16, 2013)

samuel-a said:


> Hi all, just thought i'd share this.
> 
> I processed one Alpha DEC (similar to the the upper right one). It is only slightly smaller then Pentium Pro.
> The yield from that one piece:
> ...



The one on the left yields about 0.29gr


----------

